# [Brazilian NR] 12/12 55:26 MBLD - Diego Meneghetti



## Meneghetti (Apr 27, 2015)

second in South America!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 27, 2015)

Very good job! I failed MBLD at my last comp haha


----------



## Myachii (Apr 27, 2015)

Such click
Very NR
wow

Seriously though those are some clicky cubes xD What are they?


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 28, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Very good job! I failed MBLD at my last comp haha


Thanks! Good luck on your next comp!



Myachii said:


> Such click
> Very NR
> wow
> 
> Seriously though those are some clicky cubes xD What are they?


Thanks! They are all SS Aurora right out of the box. Not sure why it sounded so clicky in the video... I was a bit surprised about such noise when I watched the video too


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 28, 2015)

is it just me or does that look like a team usa jacket?


----------



## Meneghetti (Apr 28, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> is it just me or does that look like a team usa jacket?


Yeah, I really like that Team USA jacket, so I made this one for me with the Brazilian Nationals logo (which I also made)


----------

